# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Umówienie wizyty domowej lekarza rodzinnego - wątpliwości formalne

## M_137

Witam, mam pytanie odnośnie procedury umówienia wizyty domowej lekarza rodzinnego w ramach NFZ. Sytuacja wygląda w ten sposób: lekarz pierwszego kontaktu, do którego zapisany jest pacjent nie przyjmuje wizyty domowej umówionej telefonicznie przez rejestrację w przychodni. Bezwzględnie wymaga, aby w celu umówienia takiej wizyty skontaktować się z nim osobiście w gabinecie, w godzinach jego przyjęć w przychodni i wtedy dopiero zapytać o zgodę na taką wizytę. Czy lekarz ma prawo wymagać takiej procedury umówienia wizyty? Czy nie wystarczy telefoniczna prośba o taką wizytę w rejestracji przychodni, skoro pacjent jest do niej zapisany?

----------

